#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Tools freelancer geluid

## BvE

Hee allen,

ik heb het idee dat dit het beste onderdeel is op het forum om mijn vraag te posten. Ik ben recentelijk parttime freelancer in de geluidstechnische dienstverlening en heb mijn aandacht een beetje laten vallen op het volgende:

Wanneer een freelancer wordt ingehuurd wordt er eigenlijk (ongeschreven regel) vanuit gegaan dat deze een bepaald pakket aan materialen met zich meeneemt. Hiermee doel ik op zaken als een leatherman en een zaklampje bijvoorbeeld. Zelf neem ik dit ook wel serieus. Zelf neem ik een koffertje mee met onder andere het volgende:

- Allerlei mogelijke verlopen (inserts, tulp naar whatever, "ipod-verloopje", jack-xlrs, etc)
- Een DI-boxje
- Een aantal Cd's die mij bekend zijn
- Leatherman, zaklampje
- Multimeter

Nu heb ik vele andere freelancers gezien die ook actief zijn in de live wereld. De meesten hebben ook een soortgelijk pakketje mee, alleen er is wat variatie te ontdekken.

Waar ik mijzelf nog in wil verbeteren is door 1 of 2 "exotische" mics aan te schaffen die mij een klein beetje kunnen onderscheiden. Ik zou geen zangmicrofoon willen nemen, maar meer een microfoon waar gitaristen blij van worden of bijvoorbeeld mics die je uit bepaalde situaties kunnen redden (mk2, grensvlak).

Naar mij weten kan je het zo gek maken als je wil. Ik zou jullie willen vragen wat jullie ontzettend handig vinden, of wat jullie een beetje onderscheid. Mijn voorwaarde is wel dat het hele handeltje in een koffertje moet passen. Dus roept u maar. Tips over microfoons hoor ik ook graag (mijn budget is zo'n 800 euro voor 2 mics).

Groeten Bart

----------


## jans

Wat ik meeneem is afhankelijk voor wie ik werk.
Mocht ik niet weten wat er op site is neem ik het volgende mee.

Klein gereedschap ( schroevendraaiers, tangen soldeerbout )
Multimeter
PAA2 measurement tool
Q-box i/o test tool
CT100 kabeltester
hoofdtelefoon
cd's/md
verlopen
leatherman
Maglite
Petzel headlight
veiligheidshelm
regenkleding
goed humeur

----------


## BvE

Die hoofdtelefoon was ik ook even vergeten! Die Q-box, bewijst die zijn nut nou in de praktijk? Ik weet dat het wel heel handig is voor tv-klussen met honderden meters aan socapex, maar ook voor live dingetjes?

----------


## peterwagner

Als je zelf niet weet wat voor soort microfoons of welk type je wil hebben, dan heb je ze naar mijn idee niet nodig. Doe eerst de nodige ervaring op, dan kom je er vanzelf achter of je zelf mics nodig hebt.

En het ligt er helemaal aan waar je moet werken. Als ik in de melkweg moet werken neem ik geen mics ed mee, dat hebben ze daar wel genoeg. Maar sta ik een of andere feest-tent met geluid van een derderangs PA-boer dan neem ik wel een stapeltje mics mee, je weet dan niet wat ze daar hebben.

Wat ik zelf ook altijd mee heb is een Rat Sound Sniffer, een kabel-tester uit 2 delen waar je dus ook multikabels mee kan testen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

In mijn rugzak :

*Multitool
*Cd's
*Verloopjes
*Stift
*USB stickje
*Zaklampje
*KlapJap
*Telefoonlader (230 & 12/24 Volt..)
*I-Pod + audiokabel
*Koptelefoon

Toolcase :

*Gereedschap (kniptang, kombinatietang, inbus, Torx, schroevendraaiers, soldeerbout, tin, multimeter, mes van Stanly & soldeerklem)
*CD's + MD's
*Verlopen
*Kabels
*Telefoonlader 230 Volt
*Diverse lampjes
*dB meter
*Netwerkkabel
*USB > RS232
*USB stick
*Lege MD's
*Smintjes (blauw) (werken goed als je wat last hebt van je maag)
*Stiften/pennen
*Gaffa
*KlapJap (als de rugzak niet mee gaat...)
*RTA mic
*Roady handschoenen (nooit gebruikt...)
*I-Pod lader

Dit was het zon beetje...

Bij een vast bandje gaat er nog een gig rackje mee...

----------


## djspeakertje

Ook altijd handig: een SM58 of iets dergelijks voor de talkback, wie weet heb je alle op locatie aanwezige mics nodig voor de band zelf en mag je een bigband (want dat is zo lekker groot) schuiven vanuit de zaal, dan is je hele keel kapot na de soundcheck... (uiteraard geld dit alleen indien er geen monitortafel is, want dan ligt er over het algemeen ook wel een ASL, dus kan de monitortech doorbrieven wat jij graag even wilt horen).



Daan

----------


## Stoney3K

Het ligt er even aan of je als freelancer voor de opbouw (kistenduwer dus) of voor de techniek (schuiver) ingehuurd wordt. Mijn standaarduitrusting:

* Leatherman Blast
* Fenix LD20
* Werkhandschoenen
* Telefoon, oordopjes, veiligheidsschoenen.

Als ik voor licht/geluid als echte technicus ergens naartoe ga, komt daar in de toolcase nog bij:

* DI-box
* Multimeter, soldeerbout, rolletje soldeertin
* Zwart en wit Gaffa, zwarte markeerstift
* Zwarte whiteboard-marker (om op kist-labels te schrijven)
* SM58
* Tablet PC met Chamsys, Smaart, Enttec DMX-interface
* Hamer
* Hoofdtelefoon
* Bosje verloopjes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ook altijd handig: een SM58 of iets dergelijks voor de talkback, wie weet heb je alle op locatie aanwezige mics nodig voor de band zelf en mag je een bigband (want dat is zo lekker groot) schuiven vanuit de zaal, dan is je hele keel kapot na de soundcheck... (uiteraard geld dit alleen indien er geen monitortafel is, want dan ligt er over het algemeen ook wel een ASL, dus kan de monitortech doorbrieven wat jij graag even wilt horen).
> 
> 
> 
> Daan



Respect! Volgens mij ben jij een joch van nauwelijks 13 lentes, af en toe een iets te grote bek maar toch heb je er heel aardig over nagedacht. :Cool:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

O...voor de vrijgezellen...condooms...;-)

----------


## moderator

Voor meer inspiratie: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...productie.html

----------


## showband

*Meest vergeten:*
aspirientjes, pincet, nagelknipper, reserve gele oordopjes en rol hansaplast
een extra (schoon!) T-shirt + deo. Voor na het sjouwen / tijdens de show.

*basis*
-zaklamp
-stiften
-visitekaartjes
-kabeltester
-klein etui met 6 schroevendraaiers (fitting, gewoon, groot, 2 maten kruiskop), imbus, kniptang, zakmes, 2xbahco, combinatietang, soldeerbout+soldeer
-stalen neuzen in de schoenen
de rest is afhankelijk of je backlinetech bent of lichtman of whatever.

een backlinetech moet bv
-drumsleutel
-kleine schroevendraaiers/tangen in alle soorten
-snarenwinder+stemapparaat
-onderdelenbak
-lijm + WD40
-juiste cleanerdoeken
enz meehebben. Dat is dus niet nuttig voor een lichtman.

Ik ken een klein PA bedrijf die een koffertje in de case heeft zitten met nieuwe snaren, drumstokken, batterijen, jack-jack kabels enz met prijskaartjes erop... Dat is actually een goede bijverdienste bij een bepaald soort bands!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

bij festivals? *zonnebril, zonnebrand, een rol wc-papier!* (halfvol, is  genoeg neemt minder plaats in)

----------


## Junior

Wat ik altijd mee neem.

Paar werkschoenen
Zaklamp
In-Ears
Oordoppen
Batterij tester
Koptelefoon
Test Cd
Weber Multi Tool
Paar verloopjes
Pvc tape
Stiften
Visite kaartjes
En vaak gaat der een laptop mee

Afhankelijk van voor wie en waar gaan der nog

Een paar xlr kabels
een Sm58 
Een Petzel Helm
Telefoon lader
Klein gereedschap 


Ik ben nog bezig met een kleine usb geluids kaart en meet microfoon voor smaart

----------


## MusicXtra

> O...voor de vrijgezellen...condooms...;-)



Daar hoef je toch geen vrijgezel voor te zijn. :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Respect! Volgens mij ben jij een joch van nauwelijks 13 lentes, af en toe een iets te grote bek maar toch heb je er heel aardig over nagedacht.



 
Nauwlijks 15 :Wink:  (15e van deze maand). Bij ons op school speel ik (trompet) in de bigband, en dan hebben we in principe altijd alle mic's nodig voor een optreden. Dan is er niets handiger dan een SM58je bij de hand hebben, aangezien ik meestal verantwoordelijk ben voor het bouwen en linechecken van de PA, zodat de technicus (viavia geregeld) meteen kan soundchecken (waar diezelfde SM58 ook weer heel goed van pas komt :Wink: ).


Daan

----------


## jans

> Die hoofdtelefoon was ik ook even vergeten! Die Q-box, bewijst die zijn nut nou in de praktijk? Ik weet dat het wel heel handig is voor tv-klussen met honderden meters aan socapex, maar ook voor live dingetjes?



Ik de line-check altijd met de Q-box. Kun je direct zien of je phantom aanwezig is. Mocht er een probleem met een signaal zijn kun je afluisteren of het signaal op beide pennen aanwezig is. Ik vindt het een super tool.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik de line-check altijd met de Q-box. Kun je direct zien of je phantom aanwezig is. Mocht er een probleem met een signaal zijn kun je afluisteren of het signaal op beide pennen aanwezig is. Ik vindt het een super tool.



Wat is een Q-box? Googlen levert veel op maar niets dat je voor pro-audio kunt gebruiken.
Ik mis trouwens nog wel de gaffa-tape.

----------


## jans

> Wat is een Q-box? Googlen levert veel op maar niets dat je voor pro-audio kunt gebruiken.
> Ik mis trouwens nog wel de gaffa-tape.



Zie link.

Qbox - Catalog - Whirlwind

----------


## Noobie

niemand luhndahl bij zich?

----------


## Waveform

Hier is het heel simpel

Audix OM7
DI-Box (klark LBB100) + jack kabel
grijze tape + sharpie
hoofdtelefoon

Afhankelijk van de job en mijn goesting om meer dingen mee te sleuren komt er af en toe wel eens wat bij  :Big Grin:

----------


## e-sonic

Ik zag dat er zelfs een website voor is,

Welkom bij "AV tools"

ik neem zelf een deksel krat mee op een steekkarretje.

Daarnaast een trolley koffertje.

Ik ben een meet man,

statief met meet-klem en microfoon Bruel en Kjaer.
windkap
Meetlat voor de hoogte (1.50m voor NEN 2575)
accu voeding voor de microfoon/voorversterker.
50 m coax+ verlopen BNC

foto toestel.
memo recorder.
labtop voor MLS meting
XL2 STIPA  + minirator PRO  (is ook een hele deftige dB meter ;-)
calibrator 1000 Hz

Oordoppen, alleen voor hinder of mileu metingen, dat gaat boven de 100 dB
STI metingen blijft lieftst beneden de 80 dB, i.v.m. maskering...
Notitie blok, tekeningen, tafeltje als er alleen ruwbouw is, een helm en hesje, stalen neuzen.

zwaaihoek, met laserrichter voor de luidspreker uitrichting.

Voor de nacht een flinke sloot koffie, staat op de rider.... 





aanvulling volgt.....

----------


## renevanh

NIEMAND die een db meter meeneemt? Doe ik altijd wel (weet je ook wanneer je doppen ongeveer nuttig gaan worden  :Cool: )

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Wel alles lezen he..;-)

----------


## sd_2

Dan plaats ik bij deze ook mijn lijstje;

Op klus gaat altijd dezelfde rugzak, bomvol met spulletjes mee, met daarin:

- Tape (gaffa wit/zwart, isolatietape zwart/grijs/transparant)
- Lanyard met stift (zwart)
- Tandenbrostel + tandpasta (voor noodgedwongen overnachting)
- USB stick voor presets
- Balpennen + reserve stiften zwart en wit
- Hoofdtelefoon Sennheiser
- CD-mapje met een selectie aan soundcheck cd's
- Verlopen tot ze je oren uit komen (bussen of kabel)
- Pleisters, betadine, pijnstillers paracetamol + brufen
- Regenponcho voor noodgeval
- LED lampje
- Leatherman
- Zalf voor ruwe handen na een dag werk
- Lasermeter
- Telefoonlader
- Tablet PC met Dolby/XTA/BSS/D&B/L'Acoustics software
- Diverse UTP/RS323 kabels/verlopen
- Map met papieren/riders vaste bands
- Quest magazine voor saaie momenten
- Safetykabel om PC vast te leggen

Verder mis ik nog wat items die in de toekomst erin dienen te komen;
- Werkhandschoenen, het laatste paar is alweer versleten
- Talkback microfoon met knopje
- Wireless router voor Tablet PC
- Multimeter/kabeltester

----------


## vasco

Naast wat hier o.a. allemaal ondertussen opgesomd is:

- Witte stift (schrijft beter leesbaar op zwarte gaffa, neem GEEN witte gaffa mee)
- EHBO doos incl. beademingskapje (ben BHV-er)
- UTP kabel (straight en cross type voor diverse digitale tafels)
- USB kabel (voor diverse digitale tafels)

Spullen zitten in een flightcase waarop een EHBO sticker zit.

----------


## Stevengos

> Naast wat hier o.a. allemaal ondertussen opgesomd is:
> 
> - Witte stift (schrijft beter leesbaar op zwarte gaffa, neem GEEN witte gaffa mee)
> - EHBO doos incl. beademingskapje (ben BHV-er)
> - UTP kabel (straight en cross type voor diverse digitale tafels)
> - USB kabel (voor diverse digitale tafels)
> 
> Spullen zitten in een flightcase waarop een EHBO sticker zit.



En de laptop of macbook? (als we toch digitaal bezig zijn)

----------


## gertgeluid

Enkele toevoegingen op de behoorlijk complete lijst van SD_2:

- Misschien nog wat tools voor specifieke spullen waarmee gewerkt wordt, zoals inbus/torx voor DSP kaarten in amps/processors of broodjes in de mixer die moeten worden gewisseld bijvoorbeeld.

- Een USB audio interface en een meetmicrofoon, plus de nodige touwtjes om deze aan de mixer te hangen (noise generator in Smaart/Easera).

- Een eigen SM58 om te horen wat spraak doet op een systeem (doorgaans de beste referentie, naast je CD mapje met referentie muziek).

- Een extra laptop, voor als processor city op de buhne staat en echt niet te verlengen of draadloos te maken is. Dan maar een laptop direct aan de processors en via Remote Desktop aan de slag.

- Een iPod met een minijack naar twee XLR verloop, om bijvoorbeeld alvast het systeem te kunnen doorlopen als de FOH nog niet staat. Een track van 30 minuten pink noise (of 1 minuut en dan repeat one) is handig.

- Op maat gemaakte, muzikale oordoppen (festivals...).

- KPN dongel (drivers... callsheets... buienradar...)

- Reserve batterijen voor laser meter, maglite etc.

- USB muis. Voor als het rondlopen klaar is en de laptop op het FX rack komt te staan.

Grappig dat jouw lijstje echt bijna identiek is aan de mijne.

----------


## vasco

> En de laptop of macbook? (als we toch digitaal bezig zijn)



Die waren al vaker in verschillende smaken genoemd, zie mijn eerste zin  :Wink:

----------


## stainz

- hele meuk verloopjes
- tape (zwart/wit)
- stiften
- kladpapier
- laptop
- telefoon
- CD's / MD's met referentie muziek
- koptelefoon
- microfoon (meestal SM58)
- paar DI's 
- paar XLR's

- leatherman
- Maglite

----------


## jurrikka

lijkt wel dat spelletje: ik ga op reis en neem mee...
maar dan: ik ga op klus en neem mee... :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Ik ga op klus en neem mee een leatherman...

Volgende?

----------


## jans

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman en een maglite.

Ben benieuwd hoe lang we dit volhouden.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite en een iPod.

NEXT!

----------


## Zinzi

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod en een 70kg toolcase.

NEXT!

----------


## vasco

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een 70kg toolcase en een klapjap.

Wie volgt

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een 70kg toolcase, een klapjap en een dB-meter.

----------


## qvt

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een 70kg toolcase, een klapjap, een dB-meter en een setje otoplastieken.

----------


## ajdeboer

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een 70kg toolcase, een klapjap, een dB-meter, een setje otoplastieken en een multimeter

----------


## showband

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een 70kg toolcase, een klapjap, een dB-meter, een setje otoplastieken en een multimeter en een roadie om het te dragen

----------


## world sound

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een 70kg toolcase, een klapjap, een dB-meter, een setje otoplastieken, een multimeter,een roadie om het te dragen en zonnebrandcreme

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een 70kg toolcase, een klapjap, een dB-meter, een setje otoplastieken, een multimeter,een roadie om het te dragen, zonnebrandcreme en een wagen om alles in te vervoeren

----------


## mhsounds

Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een  70kg toolcase, een klapjap, een dB-meter, een setje otoplastieken, een  multimeter,een roadie om het te dragen, zonnebrandcreme, een wagen om  alles in te vervoeren en een zonnenbril

----------


## dj-wojcik

]Ik ga op klus en ik neem mee een leatherman, een maglite, een iPod, een  70kg toolcase, een klapjap, een dB-meter, een setje otoplastieken, een  multimeter,een roadie om het te dragen, zonnebrandcreme, een wagen om alles in te vervoeren en een zonnenbril en een dikke portemonnee om dat allemaal mee te betalen

----------


## stainz

Ben een nieuwe toolcase aan het samenstellen.
Enkel en alleen voor geluidstech. (dus geen DMX terminator / 5p>3p / etc.)
maar wat hebben jullie er nu aan verloopjes inzitten? En vooral welke aantallen?

TRS Jack > XLR (f)
TRS Jack > XLR (m)
XLR (m)   > XLR (m)
XLR (f)    > XLR (f)
XLR (f)    > 2x XLR (m)
3,5 Jack  > 2x 6,3 mono Jack
3,5 Jack  > 2x XLR (f)

Volgens mij waren dat de soorten wel die ik heb, of moet ik hier nog een soort aan toevoegen ook (zoals Inserts) ?

Verder komt in deze kist;
DI, TB-mic, DB-meter, etui'tje met schrijfgerei + etui'tje met klein gereedschap. Verder niet teveel.

----------


## StijnS

Een van de collega's hier neemt tegenwoordig 2 (of meer) walkie-talkies met spreeksleutel mee. Ik moet zeggen dat die al goed van pas zijn gekomen...

Verder heb ik altijd een USB stick mee met daarop handleidingen van de toestellen die we gebruiken. (Lichttafels, mengtafels, fixtures...)

----------


## qvt

> Ben een nieuwe toolcase aan het samenstellen.
> Enkel en alleen voor geluidstech. (dus geen DMX terminator / 5p>3p / etc.)
> maar wat hebben jullie er nu aan verloopjes inzitten? En vooral welke aantallen?
> 
> TRS Jack > XLR (f)
> TRS Jack > XLR (m)
> XLR (m) > XLR (m)
> XLR (f) > XLR (f)
> XLR (f) > 2x XLR (m)
> ...



Wat ook wel fijn kan zijn zijn trafo's 1:1 die een beetje level aankunnen. Daarnaast een USB stick voor alle nieuwe digitale tafeltjes

----------


## stainz

@Stijns
Ik ben van mening dat zeker op productie vanaf een zeker formaat een ASL of Portofoon iets is dat geregeld dient te zijn door het facilitair/technisch bedrijf dat alles neer zet. 
Zijn zeker tools die erg prettig zijn.

USB Stick heb ik ook wel, maar meestal gaat er een laptop al mee met software van diverse systemen en voor diverse berekeningen. 


@qvt 
1:1 Trafo moet ik zien als aard-onderbreker? Ben zeer geïnteresseerd in zoiets om op uitgangen te gebruiken, kan ze alleen zo snel nergens vinden. Merk/Type/webshop? 

Verder zit ik nog steeds te twijfelen over aantallen.
Zit voorlopig op:

8x TRS Jack > XLR (f)
6x TRS Jack > XLR (m)
5x XLR (m) > XLR (m)
5x XLR (f) > XLR (f)
4x XLR (f) > 2x XLR (m)
2x 3,5 Jack > 2x 6,3 mono Jack
1x 3,5 Jack > 2x XLR (f)

Verdere verloopjes zit ik nog over te twijfelen, eventueel wat Tulpjes... (naar 6,3mono Jacks ofzo?)

----------


## qvt

Jep, alleen voor een goede trafo moet je meestal zelf ff knutselen. Jensen en Lundahl hebben zo'n beetje de mooiste alleen niet zo goed te verkrijgen. Jensen is via een italiaans bedrijf voor zover ik weet en Lundahl moet in Nederland goed te doen zijn. Ff googlen levert wel wat resultaat op  :Smile: 

Vooral voor uitgangen/line nivo's moet je een dikke trafo hebben omdat ze anders verzadigen en het signaal omver geholpen wordt.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Zelf heb ik een setje Lundahl koppelbussen (http://www.tripleaudio.nl/?showart=2075) in m'n kit.

Heeft me al meer dan eens gered.

----------


## Bjornberkvens

> Wat ik zelf ook altijd mee heb is een Rat Sound Sniffer, een kabel-tester uit 2 delen waar je dus ook multikabels mee kan testen.



Weet iemand toevallig waar deze te bestellen is?

----------


## stainz

Misschien eens proberen bij : Rat Sound Sales ?

----------


## Bjornberkvens

out of stock. wordt wachten helaas.

ik dacht misschien zit er een dealer in Nederland.

----------


## Gast1401081

je zou ook de fantoom van de tafel kunnen gebruiken... 2x ledje op xlr solderen, en klaar is klara.

----------

